# fertiger Datenbaustein Lenze 8400



## Dominique Wiemann (8 September 2011)

Mahlzeit.
Ich habe mal eine frage!
Hat hier evtl. einer schon einmal einen Datenbaustein von Lenze gesehen oder gefunden.

Habe in einem Projekt drei 8400 Topline eingebaut.
Nun erstelle ich gerade die passende SPS dafür,
aber ich weiß das man die Bausteine bei SEW dierekt runterladen kann.

Bitte um Hilfe.

Grüße


----------



## SoftMachine (9 September 2011)

Hmmm...

...hier im Forum findet man viele gute Antworten... und auch DB´s...

... und für einen Einsatz von Lenze-Antrieben irgendwelche DB´s von SEW downloaden ... 

Vielleicht solltes du dein Problem etwas genauer schildern 

Gruss


----------



## Dominique Wiemann (10 September 2011)

Ich weiß vom hören sagen von meinem Chef,
das es bei SEW Datenbausteine zum direkt Download gibt.

Einfach nur damit ich auch Software technisch besser drauf zu greifen kann,
bzw. damit ich die beschalten kann.

Klar kann ich mir einen DB auch selber bauen ich weiß ja was ich brauche
Freigabe, links rechts lauf usw.

Ich hatte halt nur gedacht, das es das auch direkt bei Lenze gibt.

Grüße


----------



## bike (10 September 2011)

Dominique Wiemann schrieb:


> Ich weiß vom hören sagen von meinem Chef,
> das es bei SEW Datenbausteine zum direkt Download gibt.



Kann es sein, dass du Bausteine und nicht nur Datenbausteine suchst? 

Ich würde hier:
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/support/index.php
bei direkter Suche nach Software die Beispielprogramme suchen.


bike


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 September 2011)

Die Glaskugel sagt, Du möchtest per Bus mit dem Lenze kommunizieren...

Bei SEW gibt es z.B. ein Beispielprojekt für S7 für Profibus. Das ist dann ein fertiger Baustein mit Schnittstelle. An die Schnittstelle kommen die Parameter und der Baustein bereitet das dann auf, um die Steuer-/Statuswörter mit SFC14/SFC15 zu lesen/schreiben. Das ist eigentlich nichts besonderes...

Am besten machst Du ein UDT, das die Struktur der Status-/Steuerwörter hat und legst für jeden FU einen DB damit an. Mit SFC14/SFC15 kannst Du dann die Daten lesen/schreiben.


----------



## Dominique Wiemann (10 September 2011)

Wenn die FC´s mit dem DB´s dabei gekoppelt sind ?
Jepp

Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen das es das nicht gibt !

Gruß


----------



## Tigerente1974 (10 September 2011)

Nein das ist nur der FC, wenn ich mich entsinne. Mach den DB doch so wie ich vorgeschlagen habe. Damit kann man direkt im Programm arbeiten, ohne noch irgendwelche Merker deklarieren zu müssen. Und wenn der DB noch die Achse als symbolischen Namen hat (z.B "Vertikalhub") ist im Programm sofort ersichtlich wofür das Bit / der Parameter ist.


----------



## bike (10 September 2011)

Dominique Wiemann schrieb:


> Wenn die FC´s mit dem DB´s dabei gekoppelt sind ?
> Jepp
> 
> Ich bin nur davon ausgegangen das es das nicht gibt !
> ...



Hast du dir die Mühe gemacht, die Beispielprojekte herunterzuladen und anzuschauen, ob und wie die passen?
Da sind FB, FC und DB und sogar eine Hardwarekonfig dabei.

Das sollte doch möglich sein, oder? 


bike


----------



## Weschi (11 September 2011)

*Lenze 8400*

Die Lenze 8400 Serie ist ja nicht gerade alt . Habt Ihr denn schon einen passenden Treiber  ? 
Zudem brauchst du falls du über Profibus kommunzieren möchtest eine entsprechene Applikation / Programm für deinen Umrichter .
Mit welcher Version vom Engineer arbeitet ihr ? 


http://akb.lenze.de/akb/resource.nsf/Files/Dp_84v_10/$FILE/Dp_84v_10.zip
http://akb.lenze.de/akb/resource.nsf/Files/Inbetriebnahme_8400_mit_Profibus/$FILE/Inbetriebnahme_8400_mit_Profibus.pdf

Grüße


----------



## bike (11 September 2011)

Dominique Wiemann schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> Ich habe mal eine frage!
> Hat hier evtl. einer schon einmal einen Datenbaustein von Lenze gesehen oder gefunden.
> 
> ...



Jetzt fällt es mir wie Schuppen aus den Haaren 

Ich habe nur gelesen von SEW herunterladen, doch zuvor stand etwas von Lenze. 

Vielleicht kann der TE schreiben was genau er oder sie will, wäre hilfreich.


bike


----------



## Dominique Wiemann (11 September 2011)

Nabend @ wetschi.

Ist das das Übungsprogramm, welches auf der Lenze Seite beschrieben ist ?

Wir haben am Freitag zwar die Lenze Software geholt aber noch nicht installiert !

Wenn das das Prog ist dann schicke ich auf jedenfall Chef auch den Link,
weil ich ab morgen erst einmal von den Projekten abgezogen worden bin 
und statt dessen mich mit ESC Cad rumschlagen darf !

Andere Projekte erfordern auch mal andere Programme,
aber ich werde mir demnächst noch einen kleinen LAppi zulegen,
damit wenn ich auf inbetriebnahmen bin auch etwas habe um mit euch zu kommunizieren.


----------



## bike (11 September 2011)

Ich sollte mir doch einen weiblichen Nick zulegen, da kann man schreiben was man will, muss auf nichts antworten und denkt das ist gut so.

Wobei solche eine Reaktion kann nur von etwas kommen, das weibliche Gene hat, aber das hatte wir in einem anderen Thread schon *ROFL*


bike


----------

